# Your thoughts



## CryoScales (Aug 21, 2009)

What are your thoughts on this particular video? How long did you laugh for?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lBO23Dh23I


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ntr-pw_6C0
FUCKING WINDOWS 98


----------



## Ziff (Aug 21, 2009)

i didn't laugh


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 21, 2009)

I got to go pee


----------



## Bacu (Aug 22, 2009)

FAF: Goldmine of old stuff. (that I've forgotten about, so it's awwwwriiight)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 22, 2009)

He deserved it.
I mean he really looked like a fucktard.


----------



## Liam (Aug 22, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> He deserved it.
> I mean he really looked like a fucktard.


And talked like one.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 22, 2009)

I salute the puncher.


----------



## Schan (Aug 22, 2009)

that was weird ?.?.?


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 22, 2009)

Didn't laugh.  Sorry.

This earns a WTF moment from me though.  Leroy Jenkins referenced on Jeopardy?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJT20WxfHss


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 22, 2009)

The kids reaction was slightly amusing....


----------

